# We're Not in Kansas Any More [Full]



## Mark Chance (May 28, 2006)

I need six players, one for each type of hero. That means only one Strong Hero, one Smart Hero, et cetera. All characters start at 1st level. All characters use the default array for ability scores. All characters should be believeable people. The characters aren't necessarily average citizens, but they aren't superheroes. They hail from the real world. There's no such as magic. There are no alien visitors from other worlds. Et cetera.

Hero types are first come, first claimed. I'm not handing out information about the game's backstory. Things will be revealed when they are revealed.


----------



## hafrogman (May 28, 2006)

Dibs on tough.

Dustin Jones was a football player in highschool before an injury ended his career and forced him to actually study in college.  He discovered a joy in education and now he's a highschool principal.


----------



## Glognar Beldin (May 28, 2006)

Willing to take a d20 noob.?


----------



## Mark Chance (May 28, 2006)

Glognar Beldin said:
			
		

> Willing to take a d20 noob.?




If you're willing to let me take you.

Hmm...? That'd didn't come out quite like I thought it would.


----------



## Glognar Beldin (May 28, 2006)

lol
yeah that didnt sound real good, haha

ok I will do a quick read on the char types in d20 core and post the hero type..
thanks   

edit:  I will take Smart if thats still available..


----------



## Talviarianna (May 28, 2006)

I'd love to join in the fun... I've played d20 modern before but never as a PbP. Could I throw my hat in as the Charismatic. I'll work up a background and post it tomorrow sometime.

edit: by defalt ability scores do you mean 'standard score package for heroic characters' on pg 15 of core rules?


----------



## Tonguez (May 28, 2006)

Can I be the Dedicated Guy?

Havisham Grey, Professor of Entymology 
Lecturer and sometimes adventurer


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2006)

I've been interested in d20 modern but I don't know anything about it.  I've only ever played D&D.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 28, 2006)

Talviarianna said:
			
		

> edit: by defalt ability scores do you mean 'standard score package for heroic characters' on pg 15 of core rules?




That's is correct.

Character-wise, we've got dibs on Tough, Smart, Charismatic, and Dedicated. That leaves Strong and Fast available.

When it comes to characters, please email them to me at mchance3 at houston dot rr dot com. If you send the character as an attachment, please only use RTF or TXT formats. As part of the mystery, I don't the other players seeing your characters.


----------



## Glognar Beldin (May 28, 2006)

Is there a char gen online that will help or aid me in making this char, or do you just want a background at this point?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 28, 2006)

Sounds like a interesting game! I will take Strong if thats ok.   


YS


----------



## Mark Chance (May 28, 2006)

Glognar Beldin said:
			
		

> Is there a char gen online that will help or aid me in making this char, or do you just want a background at this point?




What I'd really like is something similar to a stat block plus background emailed to me as mentioned above. The d20 Modern SRD is found here if you need it.

And, Yellow Sign, the Strong Hero is yours. That leaves just the Fast Hero up for grabs.


----------



## Talviarianna (May 28, 2006)

@ Mark Chance - I've sent you an email with a couple background ideas and a couple question, just wana make sure you got it.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 28, 2006)

Talviarianna said:
			
		

> @ Mark Chance - I've sent you an email with a couple background ideas and a couple question, just wana make sure you got it.




Received and replied to.

Since it's been brought up: Regarding equipment, don't get too concerned. Assume assume your characters have those things that they could be reasonably expected to have given their respective ages, occupations, backgrounds, et cetera. As for specialized "adventuring" equipment, don't worry about that right now.


----------



## ASuperHero (May 29, 2006)

calling fast hero.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 29, 2006)

Mark, 
Any particular place that you want our characters to be from? Can we be from different countries or do you just want Americans?

YS


----------



## Mark Chance (May 29, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Any particular place that you want our characters to be from? Can we be from different countries or do you just want Americans?




Characters can be from any of the seven continents circa the early 21st century.

And we've got our Fast Hero!


----------



## Talviarianna (May 29, 2006)

My Charasmatic character is completed and emailed... I'm ready to roll...  LOL


----------



## Mark Chance (May 29, 2006)

I have two characters more or less ready to go. Once we hit four characters, I'll start the actual game thread.


----------



## Glognar Beldin (May 31, 2006)

I havent heard or seen anything so just checking progress on this..
I dropped ya an email as well..

~GB


----------



## Mark Chance (May 31, 2006)

Glognar Beldin said:
			
		

> I havent heard or seen anything so just checking progress on this..
> I dropped ya an email as well..




Still waiting on more completed characters. Let's get to creating, people!


----------



## ASuperHero (May 31, 2006)

My books are currently in someone else's possession, so I'm running off the SRD. What is the Standard package?
15/14/14/12/10/8?


----------



## Glognar Beldin (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, well
15/14/13/12/10/8

thats what I saw on the page they referenced above..

So that is what I have used..


----------



## Talviarianna (May 31, 2006)

How many character do you have completed? You posted earlier that there were two, has there been anymore?


----------



## Lukeworm (May 31, 2006)

Can't believe I've missed this but it seems already full. Mark Chance I think you hold the ‎record for the fastest filling D20 Modern game on this forum  .‎


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 1, 2006)

Talviarianna said:
			
		

> How many character do you have completed? You posted earlier that there were two, has there been anymore?




I'm up to about 2 and half characters. And the default array is 15/14/13/12/10/8.


----------



## Glognar Beldin (Jun 1, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I'm up to about 2 and half characters. And the default array is 15/14/13/12/10/8.




Did you get my email with my char?
I never heard back so I dont know if its complete or not, or if you need more info..

thanks


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll have my character up tonight...sorry


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 2, 2006)

Glognar: The last character-related message I received from you had only ability scores and a brief background. I'm still waiting on skills, feats, et cetera.

Tonguez: Wonderful. Please remember to email the character to me at mchance3 at houston dot rr dot com.


----------



## Glognar Beldin (Jun 2, 2006)

I have sent you 3 emails, did you not get them?
I had a full char done asking if it was correct since I used an online char gen
to help me out..

They came from glognar (at) tazdog.com


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 2, 2006)

Glognar Beldin said:
			
		

> I had a full char done asking if it was correct since I used an online char gen to help me out.




I didn't receive the character. Sorry.


----------



## Glognar Beldin (Jun 2, 2006)

Can you send me an email so I have your correct email..

or repost it here

I had it done a few days ago

edit:  just sent you a test email from tazdog dot com domain


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 2, 2006)

Glognar: I just responded to your test message. I think I did pretty good on it considering I didn't have time to study.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 4, 2006)

Character-wise, I now have:

Isaac Stevens, Smart Hero
Dustin Jones, Tough Hero
April Jensen, Charismatic Hero
Dr. Havisham Grey, Dedicated Hero

The game is officially started. Check here.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 5, 2006)

The four players that I have characters for have already put up their initial posts. I'm going to hold off on updating the game until Wednesday or Thursday of this week at the latest. Those of you who are still working on characters for me need to have them done by then, please. Once this particular ship sails, it's hard to get back onboard.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2006)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> (ooc * _hope you don't mind me sending my kids to John Adams ...)_




It's fine with me as long as Mark doesn't mind. . .  and as long as your kids aren't the ones slashing my dang tires.  Miserable little hooligans!


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd love to get into a d20 Modern game. If the said people don't have their characters posted by Wednesday is there any chance of me filling the gap? I'll have both a FAST and STRONG prepared just in case you say yes.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 6, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I'd love to get into a d20 Modern game. If the said people don't have their characters posted by Wednesday is there any chance of me filling the gap? I'll have both a FAST and STRONG prepared just in case you say yes.




Works for me. I just found out I'm babysitting a niece and/or nephew or two this Wednesday, so let's make the deadline Thursday.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 7, 2006)

I have my guy half finished. Sorry for the delay. My oldest son had his tonsils out Monday so that has kept me pretty busy.   


YS


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 7, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> I have my guy half finished. Sorry for the delay. My oldest son had his tonsils out Monday so that has kept me pretty busy.




Quite understandable. If it's a choice between getting the character done and to me by tomorrow or posting in the game thread, choose the latter. I'd rather have you in the game and then hammer out character details than vice versa.

Mista Collins, get that Fast Hero ready. I've not heard from ASuperHero.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds good. I'll have him to you by tonight.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 8, 2006)

email sent from collinsbd at gmail dot com


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 8, 2006)

Yellow Sign and Mista Collins, please post to the game thread ASAP. Danke!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 8, 2006)

Character emailed and I posted in the IC thread!   


YS


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 9, 2006)

posted


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 9, 2006)

Ya'll aren't in Kansas anymore.


----------



## Talviarianna (Jun 9, 2006)

@ Mark Chance: how do you want us to deal with die rolls? Or what sight do you want us to use for them?


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 9, 2006)

You know with Frank taking the roll of the Apache Warriors and us appearing in this cave does any one get the feeling we should soon be meeting an ex-Confederatre Soldier named John?

(ps I wont say anymore incase this is a spoiler....


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 9, 2006)

Talviarianna said:
			
		

> @ Mark Chance: how do you want us to deal with die rolls? Or what sight do you want us to use for them?




Well, it doesn't matter much to me. Invisible Castle appears popular. I'm more inclined to just roll the dice myself. I like the feel of high-impact plastic. You're welcome to do the same. I don't look over my players' shoulders to monitor dice rolls in a table-top game. I don't see why I should feel compelled to do the same in a PbP.


----------



## Talviarianna (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks for the speedy reply... i like dice too...


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 9, 2006)

Okay, so, let's see how this works out.

. . .

1) Dorothy 
2) Toto
3) Scarecrow
4) Tin Man
5) Cowardly Lion
6)

We're going to need one more Oz character for full parallel development.  Perhaps a flying monkey?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2006)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> You know with Frank taking the roll of the Apache Warriors and us appearing in this cave does any one get the feeling we should soon be meeting an ex-Confederatre Soldier named John?
> 
> (ps I wont say anymore incase this is a spoiler....




I thought about that too. Bring on those Green Men!   

Though Frank is a Navajo so that might not work.


----------



## Talviarianna (Jun 9, 2006)

I need a little help guys... I have a pic for April but I have no clue as to how you get it into the post.   Anyone wana help a poor girl out?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 9, 2006)

If it's online somewhere, you can embed an image tag, but I have no clue how.    

If it's saved on your computer, make a post as normal, but scroll down below the text box and find a button that says "Manage Attachments".  

Click on that, and it will open a new window.
Browse to find your picture on your computer.
Click "Upload".
When it's done uploading you can close that window, and finish your post.  The picture will be attached to the post.


----------



## Talviarianna (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try it out.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2006)

If you have found a picture on the internet, right click on the image and then click on properties. Then you will see the images URL. Copy that string and the past it in the post you want to have it in. Then wrap the URL with


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2006)

If you have found a picture on the internet, right click on the image and then click on properties. Then you will see the images address or URL. Copy that string and the past it in the post you want to have it in. Then wrap the images address with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For example







this image is made by wrapping the images address http://images.google.com/url?q=http://www.kinoafisha.net/filmfoto/2648.jpg


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 9, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> X




And this is why _*I*_ use attachments


----------



## Talviarianna (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys   I'm kinda new to the PbP world and haven't learned all the "bells and whistles" yet. Lets see if I can figure out on my own how to put in a spoiler boxed text.  



> Testing 1 2 3... LOL




That didn't work... Okay, so how do I get the 'spoiler' quote box?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 9, 2006)

[ sblock ] [ / sblock]

or if you want it to say who or what the spoiler pertains to

[ sblock = secret ] [ / sblock]

[sblock]inside[/sblock]
[sblock=secret]inside[/sblock]


----------



## Talviarianna (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks...


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 9, 2006)

No worries, that one took me forwever to learn.


----------



## Talviarianna (Jun 9, 2006)

You know what this 'world' is reminding me of? Darksun! Desert, giant lizards, huge insects OH MY!


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 9, 2006)

Dibs on draconic ascension.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 12, 2006)

Update later today, early tomorrow. Was sick this weekend.  But better now.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry for the hold up again. Two days of fever and three days of barely eating took more out of me than I thought. I'll get the update later today. Right now I'm off to take my children and a nephew to see Robots.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 15, 2006)

Drats! My ability to get things updated tonight just took a hit. I've got a Knights of Columbus meeting to go to.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm back in town. I'll work on updates this weekend into Monday.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 4, 2006)

At last, we have an update! Mea culpa maxima!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 7, 2006)

*Important Genre Rule!*

Since it's about to become relevant, there's a lot different about not being in Kansas anymore. One thing, which I've hinted at a few times, is there's somewhat less gravity. This has the following effects:

* Your characters' Jump distances are increased by 50%.
* Your characters' get +10 feet of ground speed.
* Figure your carrying capacity as if your character's Strength is 5 points higher.
* Enjoy a +1 bonus on Strength checks involving sustained application of pressure or strength, including grapple checks and breaking objects, but not including Strength-based skill checks or damage.


----------



## Glognar Beldin (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Everyone,
Just wanted to let ya know I will be out of town starting tomorrow till friday the 14th.

I should have access @ night to check the boards, but I may be limited to 2 or 3 nights, just not sure how it's going to play out..

Wanted to give a heads up before I take off..  

thanks
Scott


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 13, 2006)

I am soooo sorry about the lack of updates this week. I don't know where the time and energy go. I'll get the ball moving again by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Talviarianna (Jul 14, 2006)

Quick question @ Mark Chance: Do you want us to reply asap for each round or do we wait and reply in intitiative order? Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 14, 2006)

Talviarianna said:
			
		

> Quick question @ Mark Chance: Do you want us to reply asap for each round or do we wait and reply in intitiative order?




I prefer ASAP.


----------



## Talviarianna (Jul 15, 2006)

Got it, thanks


----------



## Glognar Beldin (Jul 21, 2006)

Just checking to see if we are still waiting for some turns or just for the update..?

thanks


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2006)

Updates tomorrow. Been getting my butt kicked by a summer cold.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey everyone! I'm not sure what the hell's happened to me lately. I can rattle the excuses (seasonal mood swing, persistent hacking cough, the start of the school year, et cetera), but it all just sounds so hollow.

So, here's the deal: After I get done posting this message here and a few other places, I'm going to update games. We also need to see who is still around, et cetera.

Mea culpa maxima.


----------



## Talviarianna (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm still here and ready to continue! Woo hoo!


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 24, 2006)

still here, still alive


----------



## Glognar Beldin (Aug 31, 2006)

Im still around


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 9, 2006)

here


----------



## Talviarianna (Oct 1, 2006)

Is the game still going? I haven't gotten any alerts for new posts in quite a while...


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 2, 2006)

I would chalk it up as dead. Nothing has been posted in quite sometime. Glagnor hasn't been around since the end of August. Yellow Sign hasn't been to the forums since Sept 14th. Nothing has been posted in a long time.

Unless I am wrong and there is an update soon. (Which is what I would hope for).


----------



## Talviarianna (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear it. I was looking forward to finding out where the h*ll we were.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 2, 2006)

me too....


or maybe Mark Chance realized he probably had a TPK and didn't want to update


----------



## Talviarianna (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL... yeah


----------

